# Spring, shock, spacer question.



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey guys, new to the site. I have a 72 Lemans Sport that I recently put new Moog 5413 rear springs in. The car currently has air shocks that I'm replacing with Bilstein B6 Performance Series Shocks 24-009294, I'm also installing an Air Lift 1000 air spring kit. So my question is this, do you think I will get about a 2 inch lift from these or will I need a coil spring spacer? If I do need a spacer what would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

No opinions at all?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

2 inch lift over what you already have? With the heavy duty springs and the bags I dont see it sagging. I know several people here have used the wagon(safari) springs on their cars to get a 1 1/2 - 2 inch lift. You have a nice looking car why do you want to go higher?


----------



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> 2 inch lift over what you already have? With the heavy duty springs and the bags I dont see it sagging. I know several people here have used the wagon(safari) springs on their cars to get a 1 1/2 - 2 inch lift. You have a nice looking car why do you want to go higher?


 Actually I like where it sits in the pics, but that is with the air shocks. I'm just wondering if it will sit the same with what i plan on installing. Would hate to have to pull the springs out to put spacers in afterwards.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Spacers aren't that hard to put in. You might have to take one end of the shock loose, but other than that I would expect just to do some jacking. BE SAFE. I would put it together and see how it looks, and then you'll know exactly what size spacer, if any, you need to get it just how you want it.


----------

